# At the vets again



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Well I thought I'd be a good poo mom and since I have a late start to my day so I took Lexi and Beemer to the park for an early cool outing (unseasonably warm here). All was well until after a running, wrestling, sniffing, etc. Lexi comes up lame on her left hind leg. Rubbed it out and it straightened out so I thought maybe just a cramp or knot in the muscle. But kept limping and then running funny, then just have up on chasing Beemer altogether. So I thought about waiting but her behavior at the park was unusual. She's exceptionally needy so I brought her in (Beemer in tow as the park is just down the street from the vet). 

Now when the tech first sees us, she looks great. Jumping and trotting. No limp. They weigh her (and him) and she walks fine. Then when they leave and it quiets down, she not only limps, but sits funny, has a hard time getting up, whines when she gets up. Now we are waiting for the vet because they squeezed us in for an urgent care visit. 

Well what I know so far is that Beemer is 20.3lbs and Lexi is 21.3lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope she is ok! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Still waiting. But this is how they feel about the vet tech. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope she is ok.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope she will be ok I can see that they must love the vet tech


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So vet noticed slight luxating patella. Wasn't very worries as it is very mild but something to keep an eye on. She also said that she won't let her extend her hind legs (actually checked Beemer's too for comparison and he doesn't seem to want to either). So for sure nothing broken but maybe strain as she definitely is guarding it. So rest and antiinflammatories for now. If it doesn't get better by Monday then X-rays.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good thing you had it checked out! Rest will be tricky. How to make one cockapoo stay still is impossible. Keeping her still with Beemer there to rev her up is going to be ....... words escape me!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor Lexi, it is a worry, I hope she is ok and heals quickly with no lasting pain.
I remember Ralph chasing ruby up a tree! Of course she can't climb trees so she fell and hurt her leg, she had a vet visit and a couple of days on anti inflam, and rest - but it so hard to rest them, especially as we were on a beach holiday!! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Good thing you had it checked out! Rest will be tricky. How to make one cockapoo stay still is impossible. Keeping her still with Beemer there to rev her up is going to be ....... words escape me!



I left it up to daycare. They are putting Beemer in with the little dogs so he doesn't get freaked out and keeping her with them in the office. Not sure how he's going to like it.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good idea though, B can have a ball while L gets a good rest and some snuggles. Good luck with it xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad it wasn't anything serious hopefully she will rest and be back to normal Their big day is coming so she needs to be able to party


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow almost the big one for the best two!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh really hope she is ok! Good luck with the resting.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Poor Lexi!! I hope she is ok!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, hope she can be back to her bouncy self soon.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Well she is bounce again. So I guess Beemer was not happy with the separation. I noticed he was being more careful and protective of her at the vets. He ended up sleeping with her for most of the morning. Then they played but less physical. Since we've been home I notice that he doesn't move very fast or play hard and is doing most of the work. Interesting how they still are playing but not in the crazy way they usually do. Right now they are having a ball tearing up all their stuffed toys. 

Relieved she's bouncy again. Going to have to keep an eye on it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad little Lexi has her bounce back


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so glad she is ok! Big hug to Lexi and one for Beemer too. Wish he could come lie with me till I feel better. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How sweet that he is aware she has to be careful x
I hope she is back to full speed at 100mph in no time


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Lexi. 
Little dogs are clever at coping, after all when you have 4 legs you can carry one a bit if necessary. Try to make sure she does rest it.
Hahahahahaahaha, well - try


----------

